# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه قسم خاص بالشبكات الوطنية للإتصالات المغربية(Sim card) حصري :  ..::النسخة بالعربية ::..Opera Mini 7 next  Imedia

## TIGER_GSM

**      ..::بسم الله الرحمـان الرحيـم.. و الصلاة و السلام على أشــرف المــرسليـن .. السـلام علــيـكـم و رحمـة الله تعـالى و بــركـاتـه ::..    
اولا نقوم بتحميل برنامج Opera Mini Next7 للهواتف التدي تدعم Java .jar   
طريق تشغيل الاصحاب اميديا   
 قم بأختيار احد هذه السيرفرات   
  نضع في 
 Front Query   0.facebook.com%2f@ 
  أو    m.dictionary.com%2f@   
أو   0.static.ak.fbcdn.net%2f@     
النسخة بالعربية Opera Mini 7 next  Imedia     
..::تحميل::..    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

